# Artificial Flowers



## sapphire20

What do you ladies think of Artificial Bouquets?

Both my sisters had them and they were gorgeous and im thinking of doing the same, they are so much cheaper and last forever!


----------



## kitty1987

All of our flowers are artificial as I sometimes get very bad hayfever lol. They look really pretty :)


----------



## vickie83

All mine are artificial too as we're getting married 100 miles from home, it was just easier to take them with us rather than try and find a florist over there. The cost is a bonus and they look really nice too! :thumbup:


----------



## Kimboowee

Im more than likely getting artificial ones - It's mainly because of the budget but they look real anyway


----------



## mummy to be

We are having artificial flowers and i think it was the best decision i made.. i am having frangipanies and we are getting married in summer.... frangipanies and summer equals flowers not lasting long!!! So i got fake ones and they look GREAT!!! 
I love love love them, cheaper and i can keep them :) 

1st pic - all of the flowers including button holes (for mums and dads and the groomsmen and of course Allan (OH) ) 2x bridesmaid bouquets and my bouquet also a throwing bouquet as well :) Got them all for $300 Australian Dollars.... Which is about 170 pounds.. i think??? What you think about them?
 



Attached Files:







wedding 001.jpg
File size: 42.2 KB
Views: 15









wedding 003.jpg
File size: 29 KB
Views: 14









wedding 009.jpg
File size: 34.7 KB
Views: 17


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

I have artificial flowers too..

My bridesmaids are having fuchsia and white flowers and here is my bouquet.. 

https://i129.photobucket.com/albums/p209/qu33nashl3igh/SDC11834-Copy.jpg

xXx


----------



## pinkmummy

We're having artificial ones and cost us £60 for 4 bridesmaids, mine and about 6 buttonholes :thumbup: Will get a pic when OH Aunty has done them x


----------



## toffee87

We're getting them, they are so over priced for real ones!!!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

i had artifiaial flowers you couldnt tell the dif and can keep them:thumbup:


----------



## toffee87

Did anyone get theirs online?


----------



## lauren-kate

I'm watching this thread.. not decided what to go for yet - real or artificial. Does anyone have links to where you can get artificial ones from?


----------



## pinkmummy

If you have someone who can arrange them (or do it yourself) go to dunelm mill and hobbycraft and buy them from there :thumbup: xx


----------



## toffee87

This site has package deals from £100! https://www.silkweddingdesigns.com


----------



## sapphire20

I havent really looked into it yet but sarahs flowers online where my sisters got theirs and they were stunning!

As im scottish my bouquet is going to be white roses and thistles. 
£42 for me £19 for the bmaids £8 for flower girls and button holes are going to be real as these are better when it comes to thistles for the men.

Mummy to be - your flowers are gorge! Very summery!


----------



## subaru555

I'm getting mine from a florist as I wanted to make sure they look really real!

Here's a website which I use for other purposes:
www.bloom.uk.com
 



Attached Files:







2126.jpg
File size: 120.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## mummy to be

broody21 said:


> Did anyone get theirs online?

I got mine off eBay :) and i love love love them :)


----------



## Vici

NO way could I have fake flowers. I LOVE fresh flowers as does my mum - so much so in fact that in order to be able to afford them, she has done an evening floristry course (inc wedding flowers) so she can do them for us. Flowers will be brought from a wholesaler so the cost is very minimal x Some fake ones look fab (mainly the foam ones IMO) but i've been to weddings where they looked terrible, so fake, especially the leaves x


----------



## Sam9kids

My sister got married in november and she got hers from www.theposy-box.co.uk and they were gorgeous

This is one of the tables
 



Attached Files:







centrepiece.jpg
File size: 33.4 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Angelblue

Where has everyone got them from???


----------



## Arlandria

Recently Ive been thinking about having artificial flowers more for the cost but I was worried they'd really look fake!

Having said that, these flowers look gorg so definately an option now :) Off to research x


----------



## babytots

We are getting artifical ones and bought them from ebay! I got them for 2 reasons a) because they are cheaper and b) I can leave my bouquet on my daughters grave and have them stay there forever. x


----------



## Arlandria

Thats a lovely idea hun xx


----------



## Hopeful 4 #1

I made mine myself... here they are..
 



Attached Files:







Picture 006[1].jpg
File size: 39.2 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Arlandria

Thats really nice hun :) x


----------



## binxyboo

I had artificial flowers.
I went with Foam roses from https://www.sarahsflowers.co.uk/
mine
https://fast.whitakernet.com/newgallery/getpic.php?site=2&dir=1289a672&file=2bf4d644&maxsize=700

bridesmaids
https://fast.whitakernet.com/newgallery/getpic.php?site=2&dir=1289a672&file=6a4b5f2c&maxsize=700

https://fast.whitakernet.com/newgallery/getpic.php?site=2&dir=1289a672&file=02e5a453&maxsize=700

https://fast.whitakernet.com/newgallery/getpic.php?site=2&dir=1289a672&file=2830add4&maxsize=700


----------



## Arlandria

Binxyboo they're lovely! I want roses also but red, and bridemaids cream :)


----------



## lynne192

aww they are all sooo lovely i am thinking about having artificail flowers too been looking at wood ones cause they look really good too.... not able to get the colours i want from real flowers :(


----------



## 24/7

I can't recommend "Sarah's Flowers" highly enough, they were absolutely amazing, google and you will find the company. xxx


----------



## Arlandria

Will do now :)


----------



## toffee87

I ordered samples from sarahs flowers and silk wedding designs. Silk wedding designs definitely look the best :)


----------



## Beccaboop

I had artifial ones I got them on eBay they were half the price of real ones especially as we got married 4 days after valentines day!!

Here's the link to the company on eBay I got them from the lady is really nice she answered all question and made them to order and she gave me a tracking number

https://stores.ebay.co.uk/WEDDING-BELL-FLOWERS?_rdc=1


----------



## Fire_Bride

My whole wedding was artifical flowers just because they are cheaper LOL Also, I wanted gerbera daisies and around here this year they are rare so going the silk route was the best! I picked all mine up from the local dollar store (they were 10x pretty and nicer than Michaels which shocked me!) and saved hundreds since I was only using them for aisle decor and obviously bouquets :) Everyone thought they were real until they were touched, so I think that silk flowers are definatly the way to go! :D


----------



## numb3rthree

allours are artifical 

our button holes were 35p each instead of 2 pound each for real ones.. 

xx


----------



## Perfect_pink

ours are all foam and they are amazing x


----------



## Peckles

I had artificial flowers and LOVED them. Everyone raved about them at my wedding. Here are my flowers on the right and my moh's on the left:

https://i1236.photobucket.com/albums/ff448/Peckles12/2-5-11-A032.jpg


----------



## Shabutie

Ours are artifical and went got them from the local flower mill (Boarhunt) So much cheaper and look just a nice, of course they wont smell fresh but you get to keep them. Here are ours:
 



Attached Files:







P5110205.jpg
File size: 33.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## taperjeangirl

I'm not sure if I would just because I love fresh flowers ! although now you can get really good fakes! 

Im now having a brooch bouquet and my MOH, bridesmaid, the men will all have fresh gerbera daisies.


----------



## Zooy

We had artificial flowers, I was able to make them myself and probably spent about $20 on them.
https://i26.photobucket.com/albums/c146/ZooyNewt/Wedding%20Stuff/Bouquet.jpg


----------



## cherry22

I have got an artifical bouquet but my mother has said she doesnt like it and wants me to get a real one which is a waste of money if you ask me but if she is paying then thats fine but its not that easy when i will only have 3 days to get them in cyprus!! im stressing! x


----------

